# Mestanolone (methyl-DHT)



## Bout2getReal (Nov 6, 2012)

We currently have a BOGO on these but curious as to who has run it and  with what? What where your results and your experience. A detailed  experience may just be rewarded 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Pit


----------



## longworthb (Nov 6, 2012)

Got some awhile back from a friend. Ran it at 50mg Ed and experienced huge libido increase and I seemed to harden up a lot. I didn't know much about the compound at the time but I did enjoy it. Would love some more  lol. Forgot to mention strength increase seemed there also. Not as strong as say dbol or sd but it seemed to be there. Considering I was running it in a deca cycle it's hard to say what it was from but it did help me stay dry


----------



## Bout2getReal (Nov 7, 2012)

Anyone. Else?


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 7, 2012)

Used 75mg/ed 30-45 min. pre w/o. 3 weeks total.
No other AAS used in conjunction.
Supplements were used but nothing unusual or radical.
Noticed increased aggression after the 4th or 5th day which is why I decided to use it in the first place.
The aggression would fade sometimes during w/o. Was up and down throughout the day.
Strength increases became noticeable by the end of the first week.
Cardiopulmonary function was greatly improved which increased endurance.
Often I would only barely break a sweat.
Yes the libido was up but testosterone suppression had the testes pretty tight by day 10.
Appetite wasn't really increasing until day 9 or 10 then I started eating a lot more protein and a few carbs.
Workouts felt great throughout.
I was altrenating between full body w/o 3 days, lower body to failure 1 day , upper body to failure 1 day. The two "off days" hed at least 1-2 hrs cardio.
I figured to get the most of the MDHT I needed a 7 day routine.
I use HCTZ/Lisinopril for BP. I didn't have any noticeable spike in BP. Only slight water retention.
After 21 days at 75mg per I had a much leaner look with a 6 lb gain but you need to take into account an overall loss of 2% bf.
Starting weight was 181lbs 14% bf end weight was 187 12% bf. Bf was determined with the cheesy "gauge" they use at the gym.
There were nights I slept like a baby and other nights I went to bed "agitated." Pretty sure the MDHT had something to do with it but I can't really elaborate.
No noticeable shedding throughout the 3 week cycle. 
Followed up with pct.
Overall it gets a 7 out of 10 from me.
I took it for increased aggression which I did experience but it was not "uniform" as it would often fade during the w/o.


----------



## Bout2getReal (Nov 7, 2012)

Anyone else have experience it with it?


----------



## overburdened (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm using it now.. Not interested in any 'reward'.. but I will tell you, fsdsob's account pretty much NAILS it!  it is great for hardness, libido, some aggression.. it works as a mild anti-e, so it will tighten you up...  Other than that, I would say he spelled it out excellently!


----------



## Bout2getReal (Nov 8, 2012)

overburdened said:


> I'm using it now.. Not interested in any 'reward'.. but I will tell you, fsdsob's account pretty much NAILS it!  it is great for hardness, libido, some aggression.. it works as a mild anti-e, so it will tighten you up...  Other than that, I would say he spelled it out excellently!



Thanks for the response. It seems not too many people are aware of the benefits of this compound and i wanted the members to hear from you guys not "The rep" lol.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 8, 2012)

ThePitCrew said:


> Thanks for the response. It seems not too many people are aware of the benefits of this compound and i wanted the members to here from you guys not "The rep" lol.



I gave as accurate account as I could based on my old handwritten log and my memory.
I'll be using it again. I'll follow up.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 10, 2012)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> Used 75mg/ed 30-45 min. pre w/o. 3 weeks total.
> No other AAS used in conjunction.
> Supplements were used but nothing unusual or radical.
> Noticed increased aggression after the 4th or 5th day which is why I decided to use it in the first place.
> ...





overburdened said:


> I'm using it now.. Not interested in any 'reward'.. but I will tell you, fsdsob's account pretty much NAILS it!  it is great for hardness, libido, some aggression.. it works as a mild anti-e, so it will tighten you up...  Other than that, I would say he spelled it out excellently!





Paranoid Fitness said:


> I gave as accurate account as I could based on my old handwritten log and my memory.
> I'll be using it again. I'll follow up.


Got my new order from AMA today...including my BOGO MDHT.

​


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 10, 2012)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> Got my new order from AMA today...including my BOGO MDHT.
> 
> ​



boy u go hard


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 11, 2012)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> Got my new order from AMA today...including my BOGO MDHT.
> 
> ​





Standard Donkey said:


> boy u go hard



Yeah , that's on top of 450g raws from another source.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 11, 2012)

I will probably use HCG along with the MDHT next time to hopefully avoid the lows that I experienced with it the first time.


----------



## keith1569 (Nov 13, 2012)

i would be interested to see how harsh this is on ones lipids..i would use it regardless but just length of time is what i would take into account


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 13, 2012)

keith1569 said:


> i would be interested to see how harsh this is on ones lipids..i would use it regardless but just length of time is what i would take into account



I take Liv.52 DS whenever using orals. My liver values have only been slightly elevated on things like dbol at 50mg/day. Didn't have bloods after running the MDHT. It was only three week and no other AAS involved.


----------



## blergs. (Nov 16, 2012)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> Got my new order from AMA today...including my BOGO MDHT.
> 
> ​



looks nice!

there a test400 type product?

looks promising NEVER heard of methyl-dht interesting


----------

